# drop checker keeps turning clear



## TheRac25 (Nov 5, 2008)

Seems normal to me, mine starts fading in about a week.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

that's odd - it's never happened to me, and I've left the sol'n unchanged for 2 months before....let me think about this one - there has to be a logical explanation.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's not normal. I have mine still going strong after 3 months 

-O


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Also, it's very unlikely you are getting enough co2 fir a 38g tank from a 1L bottle of DIY co2. I was using 2 3L bottles on my 37 and that wsa barely adequite.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You sure its clear and not green? What is the "backdrop" for the DC? I used to get a bit confused by mine if I looked at it from the wrong angle.


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Also, it's very unlikely you are getting enough co2 fir a 38g tank from a 1L bottle of DIY co2. I was using 2 3L bottles on my 37 and that wsa barely adequite.


All I know is the drop checker turns from blue to green, the plants are healthy and growing, and I have no algae. Been that way for two months so I'm not changing anything.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im not asking you to change anything, just simply stating the facts. there is no way you are introducing enough co2 with that size reactor to cause that large of a change in PH.



lotekfish said:


> All I know is the drop checker turns from blue to green, the plants are healthy and growing, and I have no algae. Been that way for two months so I'm not changing anything.


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> You sure its clear and not green? What is the "backdrop" for the DC? I used to get a bit confused by mine if I looked at it from the wrong angle.


I place the white part of ph card behind the DC so the colors are right next to it. After 1 day of a new solution, the color is clearly green in the range of 6.6-6.8 on my API ph card. After 3-4 days, totally clear.

I just remembered though, when I first got it 6 weeks ago it worked fine for the first two weeks straight with the same solution. Then I took it out for a week and I've had the problem ever since I put it back in. Something's changed, just not sure what.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Im not asking you to change anything, just simply stating the facts. there is no way you are introducing enough co2 with that size reactor to cause that large of a change in PH.


really good point... I just can't fathom anyway that what you're describing is possible, unless there are some other factors not being considered...Even if you're using old indicator, it will not turn clear after a few days. Something seems a bit :fish:...Anything else that's changed lately, OP?


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Im not asking you to change anything, just simply stating the facts. there is no way you are introducing enough co2 with that size reactor to cause that large of a change in PH.


So you think the DC isn't actually working at all? How would I verify my actual CO2 level- ph chart? I know people claim the chart method is inaccurate but maybe it'll give me a ballpark comparison.


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

ColeMan said:


> Anything else that's changed lately, OP?


The only thing that has changed in the last two months are:

1. I have more plants
2. I upped my PO4 dosing from 1/8 tsp to 1/4 tsp a week about a month ago.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

All it takes is a very small leak in the drop checker and the solution mixes with tank water, so it would then be clear. Some of my poorly made plastic ones used to do that. I have never heard of a glass one leaking, but a tiny crack would do it. (I'm assuming it is installed with the "funnel" pointing down and trapping air between the drop checker fluid and the tank water, right?)


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

OK, I just checked my readings using fairly new API test kits, lights have been on 1/2 hour, CO2 running all night-
pH 7.2
kh 5

So maybe the CO2 levels aren't as high as the drop checker has been indicating. Does the 4dkh solution go bad? Do I have to shake the bottle every time I use it?


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> All it takes is a very small leak in the drop checker and the solution mixes with tank water, so it would then be clear. Some of my poorly made plastic ones used to do that. I have never heard of a glass one leaking, but a tiny crack would do it. (I'm assuming it is installed with the "funnel" pointing down and trapping air between the drop checker fluid and the tank water, right?)


Yep, installed funnel down with trapped air.

I just looked at the DC with a magnifying glass and saw no cracks, but there are air bubbles in the glass (cheap ebay model), maybe one of those bubbles is actually a hole.

This may be related- when I first put the DC in the tank the trapped air is right at the bottom of the funnel. After a couple of days the air level is up 1cm inside the funnel. Is that normal, or is that another indicator of a crack? I thought maybe this was due to some sort of gas absorption into the water.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> All it takes is a very small leak in the drop checker and the solution mixes with tank water, so it would then be clear. Some of my poorly made plastic ones used to do that. I have never heard of a glass one leaking, but a tiny crack would do it. (I'm assuming it is installed with the "funnel" pointing down and trapping air between the drop checker fluid and the tank water, right?)


Excellent thinking, Hoppy. Excellent. I'm betting it's a defect in the DC itself, as Hoppy suggested...all it takes is a tiny crack, and 3 days the sol'n inside the DC has been replaced with tank water....:thumbsup:

Get a new DC. I bet you put a tiny crack in it the last time you took it out of your tank (when it started to "malfunction").


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Put more drops of the reagent in the solution. This doesnt effect it's readings, just makes it more visible.


----------



## joshyboi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

*I have The same Problem*

Hi, I am suffering the same problem, but my solution now turns clear overnight. 
It worked fine for the first few weeks, but now I cant even get an accurate reading. 
I have peatmoss under my gravel, and use Flora root tabs, Flora 24, and a weekly liquid plant food (for Iron).
This tank houses my discus, so I keep it at 28degrees celcius
I have a stable PH of about 6 and KH is 2dkh. Nitrates are 0 Phosphates are 5ppm and I use 2x2L Coke Bottles for DIY c02, with a bubble counter, checkvalves, and an extra coke bottle counter for protection against white slime etc. I also add multivitamins (Centrum Brand)to my c02 mix which contain everything from Vit A to Z. this supposedly helps to stabilize the co2 production. Could one of the minerals or vitamins be messing up the reagent? I am getting really good Growth (my aponogeton undulatus shot a flower stem 24 inches to the surface in 3 days.) Some times I can actually see my plants growing.

I also run a gentle airstone at night and sometimes disconnect my c02 , could this be a cause? I dont get PH swings because I use Wardleys PH 6.5 Buffer for Discus

I noticed today that I get a white film of slime on the surfaces inside the drop checker, could this turn it clear?

also I treated the tank about 3 weeks ago with an Ick treatment, but I only half dosed, because I keep kuhli loaches, and didnt want to kill all my plants, scince then I have changed over 50% of the water. 

There are many things that I fear are doing this, but im sure its gotta be one thing. Can anyone help?


----------



## DvsDev (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anyone found out why this happens yet?
I too put fresh solution and regent in my drop checker in the morning and by the afternoon it's crystal clear.

I have tried putting it in different locations, higher and lower in the tank, under the light and under shelter from the light, closer to the filter inlet and farther away from it too.
I have filled it to the top of the bowl, halfway, 1/3 and empty and it makes no difference.
Note: I did it empty to see if it magically filled via a leak, which it did not.
I'm kind of running out of things to try (and regent) so hopefully someone else has found a solution by now.


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Its a crack. The solution is escaping into your tank, thats why you see the bubble slowly rise up the funnel portion of the DC. Probably from one of those defects in the glass that you mentioned. A small enough one would mean that it would seep out slowly over a few days. 

I would replace it ASAP.


----------



## DvsDev (Dec 7, 2010)

I put normal blue food color in last night and it hasn't changed so I'm thinking it might be a bad batch of regent.
I'll try and find a pH test kit with the right chemical tomorrow and try again.
Does the pH test kit need to be any specific brand?


----------

